# GUIDE: Easy way to get your villagers to wear ANY clothes!



## Baboom (Jan 21, 2014)

Thought I'd start a thread on this as quite a few people don't seem to know this method. I see a lot of people saying you should look up the villagers favourite styles (which limits you greatly and still isn't guaranteed to work) or keep sending them the clothes each day until they wear them but there's a much simpler and less limited way of getting them to wear ANY clothes you think would look good on them!

1. Once you've held an item of clothing in your inventory it'll be added to your catalogue
2. Go to your catalogue and choose an item of clothing to suit your badly dressed villager (it doesn't have to be their favourite style)
3. Order it FIVE times (make sure you have five spaces in your mail box)
4. When they arrive in your mail box send them all off in 5 letters to your villager
5. The following day your villager will be wearing the clothes!

It works every time.  Also, to stop the villagers randomly dressing up in to the designs in the Able Sisters shop just turn all the designs in to umbrellas.

Below are some of my villagers I've dressed up. Don't they look awesome?! You can really give them more character this way or even a backstory. 

*Wolfgang looking very smart and handsome:*




*Pudge looking super cute in his sailor tee:*



*Boone out-gaying Julian. *


----------



## cIementine (Jan 21, 2014)

Dang it. I should've done this with Fauna, baha.


----------



## Charmy (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you! My villagers are wearing some _really_ hideous outfits, I'm going to try this out.


----------



## trea (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you so much for this. I will try it out soon!


----------



## Baboom (Jan 21, 2014)

No worries! I forgot to mention as well, if you don't want them to randomly dress in to the designs at Able Sisters just change all the designs in to umbrellas.


----------



## SliceAndDice (Jan 21, 2014)

Baboom said:


> No worries! I forgot to mention as well, if you don't want them to randomly dress in to the designs at Able Sisters just change all the designs in to umbrellas.



Woah woah. I need to try this ASAP. Half of my villagers walk around in that ugly green shirt with the duck on the front....


----------



## taylalatbh (Jan 21, 2014)

How do you change the designs to umbrellas? D:


----------



## Cariad (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks! I want lily to look perfect again.


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 21, 2014)

Will the villagers fill their houses with four of the same shirt?

Also, I really dig the path you've got there in the photo with Boone.


----------



## Mollypop (Jan 21, 2014)

This is great, thank you! ^w^
I'm going to try and get all my girls in the same outfit, and all my boys in the same outfit. :]


----------



## Sour of Abnaxus (Jan 21, 2014)

taylalatbh said:


> How do you change the designs to umbrellas? D:



Just replace the shirts with any non-pro design you have and choose to display as umbrella


----------



## juneau (Jan 21, 2014)

Tenyu said:


> Will the villagers fill their houses with four of the same shirt?



I'm worried about that too, usually when you send them a shirt and they don't wear it, they put it in their house. Maybe not all four of them, but at least 1 or 2.


----------



## Baboom (Jan 21, 2014)

They don't put all the shirts in their house. I've found they only put ONE of the shirts in there. No idea what they do with the other three!  If it bothers you then you can just talk to them a lot and when they invite you over buy it off them for a small price. 



taylalatbh said:


> How do you change the designs to umbrellas? D:



You replace them with four of your designs you're carrying (doesn't have to be pro) and select umbrella when she asks what you want to display it as.


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 21, 2014)

Holy thank you.  Just 2 days after I got Whitney to finally wear something decent, she puts on this ugly polka-dotted thing Chops had.  I'll have to send all my of villagers 5 shirts each, because almost all of them are wearing something hideous!


----------



## kiwi34fruit (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome advice, but is there a way to make villagers wear your own designs?


----------



## VioletsTown (Jan 21, 2014)

Omg this is so awesome, thank you!  I just hate that white tshirt and ducky shirt they all change into... Then they change back into them even after i successfully get them to wear something else!  I will definitely try these tricks.


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 21, 2014)

Thank you!! Amelia is wearing the ugliest grape tee...and Biff is wearing Sydney's yellow polka-dot top, he looks gay in it..I need to try this, lol


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 21, 2014)

Oh my thank you so much!! This is super duper helpful and I gonna try it straight away! One more advice, what will they do with the extra piece? Keep in their house or try to sell it back to me?!! O.O!!


----------



## ayeeprill (Jan 21, 2014)

Also, you can make the Able designs dresses as well: they won't wear those.


----------



## lilylily (Jan 21, 2014)

this is GREAT, thank you so much :3 i'm going to try tomorrow.


----------



## krielle (Jan 21, 2014)

thanks!


----------



## graceroxx (Jan 21, 2014)

I actually just sent Biff one shirt and he changed into it right away.
At least he's not wearing Sydney's shirt anymore *shudder*


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jan 21, 2014)

this is great and last night i was looking for something exactly like this!! i was mapping out what my villagers fave styles were so time consumption lol


----------



## Mkemacgregor (Jan 22, 2014)

Hmmm... I might have to try this for Cube. I typically use the method of carrying only the item I want the villager to ping me for and that usually works, but for some reason, Cube refuses to ask for the Green Emblem shirt. I'm tired of seeing him in the pink tartan shirt that Marcie, Dotty AND Aurora are all wearing. It's getting creepy in my town.


----------



## Baboom (Jan 22, 2014)

LOL Marcie is the only one who looks cute in it, the penguin look so wrong! Hope all your animals changed and you're happy with their outfits.


----------



## Solar (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you so much for this trick! Works like a charm!! Now whenever I look at Marshal in his cute green blazer I squeal a bit on the inside~♫ Thank you!!


----------



## Mkemacgregor (Jan 23, 2014)

Baboom said:


> LOL Marcie is the only one who looks cute in it, the penguin look so wrong! Hope all your animals changed and you're happy with their outfits.



Dotty changes her outfit regularly, but the others are still wearing the tartan. Even Cube is after he finally asked for the Green Emblem Blazer. I am definitely going to try your method to see if that will work.

Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Cou (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you!  But as for the extras, do they stay in their house? :c


----------



## Solar (Jan 23, 2014)

Cou said:


> Thank you!  But as for the extras, do they stay in their house? :c



Only one does, but I end up buying them back when I get invited over or they ask for replacement furniture.


----------



## Hush (Jan 24, 2014)

this is genius! how did i not know this.


----------



## Skyfall (Jan 24, 2014)

Tried this and works like a charm!  Thx so much, i have been getting all of my villagers out of those stupid white shirts and ducky shirts.


----------



## Seravee (Jan 24, 2014)

Thanks for the tip - I also couldn't seem to get my villagers out of some horrid outfits.  I'll be trying this out right away.


----------



## MelonPan (Jan 24, 2014)

kiwi34fruit said:


> Awesome advice, but is there a way to make villagers wear your own designs?



Unfortunately the best method I've found is to fill your entire Able with the same shirt, but then they all wear the same thing. XD;;  I guess you could do that, until one or some of them wear what you want, then change, or do half and half.   I'm still experimenting.


----------



## Aromatisse (Jan 24, 2014)

Ohmy, it works! Thank you sooo much!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Jan 24, 2014)

I finally had Clay change his default shirt (after 2 month+) but he wore my design and the whole design shrink down on him and become....real ugly....lolx


----------



## Holla (Jan 24, 2014)

What a useful tip! Thanks so much I'll have to try this sometime!


----------



## Ras (Jan 25, 2014)

Didn't work for me, unless it takes more than overnight.  I sent off the ten letters (five clothes x 2 villagers) kind of late, while Pelly was still working, and Lolly is still in that stupid ducky shirt.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jan 25, 2014)

Yayy ill be doing this


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jan 25, 2014)

Great, helpful guide!
I don't know about anyone else, but I don't mind what my villagers wear. I usually just complain about it and move on. XD


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for this guide! Helped me tonnes! 
Also, do you mind if I include it into some of my auctions so I can make bidders aware of how effortless it is to change a villager's clothes after they move in?


----------



## Baboom (Feb 5, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> Thanks for this guide! Helped me tonnes!
> Also, do you mind if I include it into some of my auctions so I can make bidders aware of how effortless it is to change a villager's clothes after they move in?



Sure.


----------



## pocky (Feb 5, 2014)

Baboom said:


> No worries! I forgot to mention as well, if you don't want them to randomly dress in to the designs at Able Sisters just change all the designs in to umbrellas.



or dresses


----------



## GameFaceClive (Feb 5, 2014)

It didn't work for me but I think it could be because my friendship level wasn't developed enough with that resident.


----------



## Emilia (Mar 5, 2014)

Awesome thread!  And really works, only that I always send 6 letters, because 5 don't work sometimes 
Bumping this for everyone to read


----------



## Merelfantasy (Mar 5, 2014)

Yes! Thanks a ton~


----------



## milkysugar (Mar 5, 2014)

EHEHEH! Time to enforce a mandatory village uniform (｀・ω・?)
Thanks for the tip, can't believe I've never heard this before!


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 5, 2014)

Thanks so much! I can't wait to try this out! ^-^


----------



## MisterEnigma (Mar 5, 2014)

Thank you so much for this advice! Will try today.


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 5, 2014)

This is awesome!  I kept sending 1 at a time over and over and I was getting frustrated (they end up with a lot in their house that way, too =__=)  I'll have to try this!!


----------



## undadac (Mar 5, 2014)

Yayyy!!! Thank you so much omg my villagers are getting swaggered out naw


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 5, 2014)

Must use this >w< need to get Peanut wearing that daisy shirt!


----------



## Lavender (Mar 5, 2014)

Totally going to try this. I have the cutest top in mind for Julian and Skye *3*


----------



## RainyCat (Jul 10, 2014)

YES. Took me 3 weeks to get all the shirts out of Julians house


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 10, 2014)

THIS IS AMAZING! Thank you SO much!!


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 10, 2014)

Baboom said:


> No worries! I forgot to mention as well, if you don't want them to randomly dress in to the designs at Able Sisters just change all the designs in to umbrellas.



Oh my goodness. Life saver. Thank you! Amazing. But if you send them all the clothes.. won't they put one or two in their home?


----------



## ThePayne22 (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks a bunch for the tip! I'll be sure to use it. ^^


----------



## betty (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm really gonna have to use this ^-^ Thanks for the tip!


----------



## MayorSaki (Jul 10, 2014)

This is great, my villagers never wear the clothes I send them, so I really need to try this xD


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Jul 10, 2014)

Bless this thread, lol.
I was finally able to make Merengue, Walker, Tangy, and Lolly change out of the grape shirt in the matter of minutes.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jul 10, 2014)

Lol.I'm gonna start dressing my villagers.


----------



## Javocado (Jul 10, 2014)

Wow, thanks for the tip!
Literally 6 of my Villagers are wearing a white design in Able Sisters, they look like they're in some kind of cult haha.


----------



## Delphine (Jul 10, 2014)

I might use that for Merengue, she's been wearing this hideous sort of samurai shirt that is just a pain for the eyes for a week...


----------



## zeewinnie (Jul 10, 2014)

I am definitely going to try this. Some of the clothes my villagers are sporting are such an eyesore. Thank you for the tip! ^^


----------



## kwark (Jul 12, 2014)

I have a question. If you write one letter, could you send the remaining four letters blank? Or is that going to have a negative effect on the friendship with that villager?


----------



## Milleram (Jul 12, 2014)

Definitely gonna give this a try! A few of my villagers are dressed pretty well atm, but some could definitely stand to update their wardrobes. Pierce has been wearing the same hideous shirt for months. It totally clashes with his feathers.


----------



## Meira (Jul 12, 2014)

Thank you for the guide. I'll definitely try this out soon!


----------



## kwark (Jul 16, 2014)

It worked! But it only lasted a few days. Now Bianca received a tee from Sylvia, which doesn't suit her at all. Stupid Sylvia!


----------



## TykiButterfree (Jul 16, 2014)

Interesting. I want to give Static his green shirt back. Though now he is wearing a Butterfree pattern and that is kinda fun too. lol


----------



## Demizeh (Jul 16, 2014)

Ah, thanks alot for this guide. My villagers love to wear awful shirts they got as a present. Now I can choose what they wear. :'D


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 16, 2014)

This totally works, been doing this for a few months now.  . Oh, if you guys dont want your villagers to wear the stupid able designs, change everything into an umbrella.  That prevents them from changing into that pattern.


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for the umbrella + shirt tip!!!! My villagers have been wearing hideous clothing, but no more!!


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

If I mail my villagers a shirt with sleeves, will they still wear it and it will just appear sleeveless on them? Or no?


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for this guide!  I can't believe no one else has figured it out before. 
I'll definitely be using it!  And I'm rating this thread five stars hehe because it honestly deserves it


----------



## Skyfall (Jul 16, 2014)

remiaphasia said:


> If I mail my villagers a shirt with sleeves, will they still wear it and it will just appear sleeveless on them? Or no?



It will be sleeveless on them.


----------



## Ebony Claws (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you for the guide! Lobo is wearing Bettina's Dawn Shirt which honestly looks lousy on him, so I should definitely be using this soon.

Also, can you reorder clothing from Gracie Gracie? I want Henry to wear a waistcoat.


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jul 16, 2014)

Thank you SO much for this! I can't wait to gay out Julian.


----------



## remiaphasia (Jul 16, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> It will be sleeveless on them.



Thanks! I'm going to go try this out right now ^_^


----------



## Opei (Jun 17, 2015)

Bumping this because useful tutorial


----------



## Biskit11 (Jun 17, 2015)

*Boone out-gaying Julian. *

View attachment 24885[/QUOTE]

Maybe Ed too


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 17, 2015)

While I never put much thought about the clothes any of my villagers wore (except for Keaton <.<), I'm glad you posted this.  Thank you!   I think I might want to try this.  I don't know why, but it does kind of annoy me when the villagers wear the patterns that are on display (I only have one of my custom designs on display).  

Haha.  I love your screenshots; Pudge does look cute in the sailor tee. ^.^  Hey, at least Boone isn't wearing a pink strawberry shirt (that was a long time ago when Keaton had that) <.<.   Part of me wants to try to get Keaton to wear something even more weird, just for the sake of laughing. xD


----------



## Kirindrake (Jun 17, 2015)

Oooo!!! Thanks so much for this! :O I'll need to bookmark this so I can do it in advance x3


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Jun 18, 2015)

Wow thank you so much for this. I really needed help as my villagers are starting to look like twins wearing the same outfit. Very useful guide.


----------



## AndroGhostX (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm not sure if this has been addressed yet but wouldn't this technique cause the villager to place one of the shirts in their house? If so, you'd have another issue if you don't want the shirt in their house or they replace an item in their house that you liked with the shirt.


----------



## Raffy (Jun 18, 2015)

AndroGhostx said:


> I'm not sure if this has been addressed yet but wouldn't this technique cause the villager to place one of the shirts in their house? If so, you'd have another issue if you don't want the shirt in their house or they replace an item in their house that you liked with the shirt.



Yes, that does happen.
But tbh I would be okay with some changes to their furniture if they had nicer clothing


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 20, 2016)

Great guide! Deserves a bump.


----------



## Daydream (Jun 20, 2016)

How come I've never knew that? Flurry keeps changing her shirt EVERY day. That's so annoying. xD


----------



## sylviabee (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you for bumping this! I am saving this info.


----------



## The Pennifer (Jun 21, 2016)

Just wanted to add my thank you for this info


----------



## #1 Senpai (Jun 21, 2016)

omg, thank u for this!


----------



## patriceflanders (Jun 21, 2016)

thanks for the info


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jun 21, 2016)

This is great but for me it won't help
My shirt that I want then to wear is the zebra shirt which unordable but I have trick on my sleeves so not worry


----------



## Greggy (Jun 21, 2016)

Aw man, thanks for the tip! I only shoved 3 deer shirts to Beau and he only displayed 2, from now on I'll take note to make it 5.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jun 21, 2016)

alien51 said:


> Great guide! Deserves a bump.



Thank you!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks so much! I will have to try this out and come back with my results.


----------



## A r i a n e (Jun 21, 2016)

Won't they place some of the shirts in their house as furniture though?


----------



## Lightspring (Aug 4, 2016)

What if you send it in the mail to a villager once, TT to the next day, and if they're not wearing it reset? I thought this happened when Lolly was wearing the shirt that I wanted, but I accidently reset and she was wearing the same ugly clothes?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

I wouldn't do this if you dont' want the shirt to be in their house.


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

I wouldn't do this if you dont' want the shirt to be in their house.


----------



## AppleTart0 (Aug 4, 2016)

Utarara said:


> I wouldn't do this if you dont' want the shirt to be in their house.


There'll only be one and you can remove it if you get invited. 
c:


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 4, 2016)

wait a second where do they put the extra shirts, their house?

damn it

also if only this would work with QRs or patterns

- - - Post Merge - - -



Biscuuit30 said:


> There'll only be one and you can remove it if you get invited.
> c:



oh phew i thought thered be 4


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 4, 2016)

Wow that's actually really cool. I have a few villagers with weird clothing choices, I,ll definitely make sure to try this on them. Thanks!


----------

